# fish report



## rockbuster (Apr 21, 2004)

out on a charter boat on last sunday out of kentmorr harbor.got our limit in hour & half .bait fish are just every where you look.incredible day.  (the captain was nice and knowlegable)


----------



## striker (Aug 15, 2003)

what did you get your limit of?


----------



## rockbuster (Apr 21, 2004)

six peoples on board 12 rocks total from 19'-32'
no blue in sign


----------



## striker (Aug 15, 2003)

sounds like a great day.


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Where is the boat at? Do yo have a number?


----------



## rockbuster (Apr 21, 2004)

the location is on exit right after bay bridge I believe
it romancoke keep on right pass maltapeak pier until you see little air field on your right there should be a sign say kenmorr take a right til the end of road bare left and you will see a marina. the name of the boat is KRISTY ANN .captain name is Joseph and fone # is 410 758-3107 when you make resevation mention bakery de france company he takes care of you, won't be disappoint


----------

